# Lake Shore Limited - 48 or 448?



## dsg (Mar 20, 2012)

Looking to book travel on the Lake Shore Limited from Chicago to Rochester. Sine both the 48 and the 448 will be one train during this journey, do I want the 48 or the 448?? Both are the same price for coach. Do you have access to the same cars (dining etc.)? Thanks.


----------



## Trogdor (Mar 20, 2012)

Makes no difference. It's the same train, and since you'll only be traveling to Rochester, there's no guarantee you'll be in any specific car of the train anyway.


----------



## JeffW (Mar 20, 2012)

Trogdor said:


> Makes no difference. It's the same train, and since you'll only be traveling to Rochester, there's no guarantee you'll be in any specific car of the train anyway.


Exactly. The difference in number only affects those going beyond Albany. You will have access to the diner and lounge.

Welcome to Rochester!


----------



## Texan Eagle (Mar 20, 2012)

Toss a coin, roll a die.. pick one. No difference at all.


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 21, 2012)

If it's the same price, it does not matter! If there were/are different prices, chose the lower fare!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 21, 2012)

As was said, it's the Same Train, just two Sections with #448 being the Boston Section on the Front of the Train, and #48 the NYP Section being on the Rear with the Diner and Cafe Car! Since you are going to a Stop in New York you Probably will be Assigned to a Coach on the NYP Section which is Closer to the Diner and Cafe! Ask when you Board if you can be Assigned a Window Seat on the NYP Section, much more Comfortable and a Shorter Walk to Eat!! ^_^


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Mar 21, 2012)

Repeating what others have said absolutely no difference.


----------



## dsg (Mar 21, 2012)

Okay. Didn't think so, but thought I'd ask. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Shanghai (Mar 21, 2012)

I suggest you sit on the right side of the train. The scenery is better in my opinion.

Also, look for Big Kevin in the diner!!


----------

